
Portable stack traces in C++ - andreasgonewild
https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/blog/blob/master/portable_cpp_trace.md
======
andreasgonewild
You're welcome, I have yet to run into a compiler that doesn't support
COUNTER.

Correct, you would have to add trace statements at strategic points to get
more detailed traces; but the granularity is up to you and once you have basic
tracing in, it's usable for more than stack-tracing. In my opinion, basic
tracing should be built into any substantial piece of code.

------
tom_mellior
I never knew that there was a __COUNTER__ macro, that's neat, thanks! It's not
standardized but seems fairly portable since both GNU and Microsoft support
it. On the other hand, __FILE__ and __LINE__ have always been in the C
standard.

Anyway, this is a neat project, but you don't say much about practical use. Do
I really have to manually add TRACE() to the start of every function if I want
it to show up in a stack trace, or is there a better way?

